# Need Help with AC Gear Motor ???



## rbertalotto (Feb 7, 2015)

I bought a couple of AC Gear motors from Surplus Center. These are brand new, never been installed, 115V / 60hz AC reversible gear motors

They required a 4uf Capacitor that I also bought from Surplus Center

But they don't work!

Here is the wiring diagram from the side of the motor:



And here is how I have it wired:



The switch is a center off / single pole-double throw. White wire is 115V feed for testing

My concern is that I have a capacitor wired properly. Let me know what you think.

Link to gear motor info:
http://www.surpluscenter.com/Electr...5-VAC-JAPAN-SERVO-INLINE-GEARMOTOR-5-1818.axd

Thanks!


----------



## jim18655 (Feb 7, 2015)

One side of the AC should connect directly to the brown from the motor. The black and red from the motor should be on the capacitor. The other AC on the center position of the switch. The outside tabs on the switch connect to each of the capacitor terminals so that the power is applied to one or the other side of the capacitor to change direction.


----------



## rbertalotto (Feb 7, 2015)

Figured it out!

Found this diagram after searching around on Surplus Center

http://www.surpluscenter.com/_MoreSpecs/w5-1818.pdf

I DID have the cap wired wrong. Cap goes across the black and red wire...not the brown wire

Wired it like this now and both motors run perfectly.


----------



## rbertalotto (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks Jim!

EXACTLY as you suggested.................perfect! These are really nice gear motors for $39 each. Wish I had bought more for future projects.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 7, 2021)

Those are called permanent split-cap motors or capacitor run motors.  They have good torque and efficiency in smaller sizes up to about 1 HP
-Mark


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Oct 8, 2021)

Those motors are (were?) very common in industrial control circuits. The torque wasn't "brute force" but for nominal loads worked very well. The key was the simple wiring, three leads for both directions. I still have some (salvage) stashed away that came off hydraulic regulators. I wouldn't run my lathe with one, but for lighter uses they are quite usable.

.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 8, 2021)

wasn't able to find the motor you are referring to. I didn't see anything there for $39 and reversible.


----------



## fionafernandez (Aug 5, 2022)

rehfuss said:


> They are good but pretty old if you compared with new technologies innovation held in some years....
> 
> Here I love to describes about Modern "*Helical Gear Box and Geared Motors*" designed by "*Rehfuss Drive Solutions GmbH. *You definitely consider them for your future individual drive or a complete drive system.
> 
> ...


Hi, your explanation helped me. Do you by any chance have experience in buying *mechanical reducer* with this manufacturer? I am comparing prices and I would like to choose an acceptable reducer in terms of price-quality


----------

